# Double clutch adjustment



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

So I finally got all my parts in. Changed bearings and seals on input shaft, cleaned up flywheel, changed pilot bearing and release bearing. Installed new clutch assembly and now not sure on how to adjust it. Book is a little confusing and don't have there special tools. Can enny on Gide me through this.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

dozer966, I would assume that the dual pressure plate would be already setup and the only adjustments would be when you get the tractor joined and then set the clutch pedal free play.

I may be wrong but when I have replaced a pressure plate and clutch disc, it was bolt up to flywheel, I would be interested to hear if a dual plate clutch is any different. .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy dozer966,

I agree with FredM. I bought the complete 2-stage clutch when I changed mine 8-10 years ago. It was set up in a jig at the factory and ready to bolt on. 

Your local NH dealer should have a jig to set yours if it hasn't been set up correctly.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok guys reread Ford shop manual and it says that new clutch assemblys are preset . Also contacted parts supplier and he said the same as yous so good to go.

FredM and sixbales, thanks for the reply much appreciated. Will keep you posted. Still have to replace lower links and HYD filter in rear. Actually all filters, thermostat and glowplug .


----------

